# Shelby Tail Light Question



## Mybluevw (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a late 30s Shelby with the airflow style frameset that has a hole cut in the rear fender that I asssume is for a tail light. The hole is rectangular about 2" x 3" and appears to be factory cut. Would the bike have come with a Delta Defender style light? I have not seen a defender in person, but it doesn't look it would require a hole to be cut in the fender for mounting.
Any Shelby Gurus?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 12, 2008)

The Defender taillight sits on top of the fender. Airflo bikes had a smaller aluminum light that is recessed.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Does anybody reproduce the aluminum light?


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 12, 2008)

*Shelby rear fender*



Mybluevw said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does anybody reproduce the aluminum light?




I have a pre war shelby buried in my shed. It has a reflector mounted inside the fender. Although I have read the instructions on posting pictures here, I am a little computer challenged. I will attempt posting pics in the near future as I have questions that all of you may be able to help me with.
 The Shelby buried in my shed is awaiting a good thaw to un-stick the door. (4 inches of ice!) I believe it is a 1940 model SE42
                                                  Jeff


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Jeff,
Thanks for the reply. If you want to send a pic to me at mybluevw@cableone.net I would be glad to post it.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 12, 2008)

They are commonly refered to as a "mouse" tail light.  Not reproduced, and nice originals go for upwards of $500.  They were also available on some Colsons.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1926.htm


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a pic of the hole in the rear fender.


----------



## J.E (Mar 12, 2008)

I've seen another rear fender like that on a Shelby.It had a flush mounted lense in it. I need to find a mouse light for my 36 Airflow and 41 Colson Bull nose.


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 12, 2008)

J.E said:


> I need to find a mouse light for my 36 Airflow




'36 would be Defender, not mouse style.


----------



## J.E (Mar 12, 2008)

OOPs I ment my 37 airflow. I forget which one needs what some times......lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2008)

Classicriders said:


> They are commonly refered to as a "mouse" tail light.  Not reproduced, and nice originals go for upwards of $500.  They were also available on some Colsons.
> http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1926.htm




I'm sorry to hear how expensive this sounds but at the same time kinda comforted by the fact that there are others out there crazy enough to pay hundreds for a bicycle part!!
Finally I'm not alone any more  
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 12, 2008)

J.E said:


> OOPs I ment my 37 airflow. I forget which one needs what some times......lol




You're still needing a Defender for that bike(Streamline). 'Mouse' style lights came on the Speedline Airflows/Arrows- The ones with the full lighted tanks, Ramshorn handlebars, etc. You can tell what you have by your headbadge. If you have one, you have a Streamline. Speedlines dont have holes in the head tube for a badge, since they didn't need one(unless you have a no-nose, then all of this goes out the window)
*Correct me if I'm wrong of course... Anyone have a Streamline with an original mouse style light? Post a pic!


----------



## J.E (Mar 12, 2008)

Yea the 36 and 37 both have head badges


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a Shelby built Western Flyer 100% original with the peanut tank, Delta horn light, and mouse tail light.  These tail lights were not exclusive to just one or two bikes.  I have seen them on a number of bikes built by Shelby and Colson primarily.
I have pictures of this tail light on an original 36 Colson that isn;t their top of the line bike that year.  The Colson I am referring to came equipped with an aluminum torpedo headlight(another expensive piece), EA plunger horn on handlebars,  and the mouse tail light.  Odd thing about the bike is that it has a hornless tank, painted fenders and overall is a base model tank bike for that year.  Yet it has a very deluxe head and tail light.  I found original lit on the bike that shows it was offered this way from the manufacturer. 

Greg


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 13, 2008)

well there ya go. exception to the rule(although I dont know why colson was brought into the discussion).


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 13, 2008)

*repro*



Mybluevw said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does anybody reproduce the aluminum light?



In fact yes, there was a repro mouse light on ebay not too long ago. Still expensive though, somewhere in the $150s I think. Couldn't tell the difference from the outside. It's the mounting that got tricky. With this one you had to make your own, including how to hold the body to the fender. With that much work involved, I'm surprised it sold for that much.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

I mention Colson just to show that these lights were available on bikes other than Shelby built.  I suppose I strayed a bit and focused on the mouse light itself.  In that veign, I offered other examples of it's use.
Be sure that if you do indeed go after a mouse light, that it is for rounded fenders and not peaked fenders.  Some of the lights found on Colsons were for peaked fenders.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 13, 2008)

J.E said:


> I've seen another rear fender like that on a Shelby.It had a flush mounted lense in it. I need to find a mouse light for my 36 Airflow and 41 Colson Bull nose.




Anybody have info on the flush mounted reflector? The paint around the hole in the fender is not worn where a light body would have contacted the surface, so I am thinking my bike may have had the reflector. It has a wings headbadge, and does not appear to have had a tank.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

I just looked at the pic of your fender.  Your fender takes the mouse light.  The reflector opening is narrower and rounded on the top and bottom.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

The reflector was also lower on the fender, towards the bottom.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 13, 2008)

Here we go again  Now I need a $500 light for a bike I payed $100 for.
I guess its all about the hunt.
Anbody know how wide a Delta defender body is? I know it might not be exactly correct, but if I could rig a mount it would look cool and cover the hole.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 14, 2008)

I do have a couple Mouse lights available.  One is an NOS white version, and the other is a very nice aluminum version.  If anyone is interested, PM me.

Greg


----------



## newbee (Aug 26, 2008)

*manufacturer?*

does anyone know who made the mouse light? delta?
also does anyone know what bikes the painted steel mouse lights went on? restrictly girls bikes?
thanks


----------



## newbee (Aug 27, 2008)

*????????*

???????????


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, ok. Yes they are Delta made. I'd have to assume that the painted versions, like most painted vs plated went on the bikes below the deluxe models, and the ones sold as accessories from dealers.


----------

